# Cape Cod Mass., anyone??



## KenM (Jul 8, 2005)

I moved to Hyannis from Worcester a few years ago. Have not been able to find a good DnD game on or near Cape Cod. Anyone know of any?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 10, 2005)

Holy crap, i thought i was pretty much the only guy around the cape on the boards!  

I'd love to be able to get a semi regular/regular game going at my place. One of my friends is moving back to town, from Salem, and i have one other local friend that will play. It is a half hour trip from Hyannis (i go there for work pretty much everyday.  ) but if you're willing to make the trip i'd be interested in working out a game. 

I prefer to play, but i'm a capable DM. I also have a large pile of gaming stuff, and have played several differant games and systems. Although d20 D&D is always my first choice.

If you're interested go ahead and let me know, i'll keep an eye on your thread here.


----------



## tahl_liadon (Jul 14, 2005)

ahh, damn! i was there vacationing from the 1st thru 11th of july and was dyiiiing to play!

my frigging computer was drowned in an inch of water so i couldn't get online... i would have stumbled accross this post!

anyway, i go there once in a while, but would love to hook up with you guys for a game. shoot me an e-mail: tahl at pk1475 dot org

thnx!


----------



## alanajoli (Jul 14, 2005)

I actually just left the Cape for warmer climes! (Connecticut...)

However, I will say that there are a handful of gamers who work at the Barnes & Noble at the Cape Cod Mall. There are also a bunch of gamers who *shop* at the Barnes & Noble. It's a hot spot for gamer geek activity. Ah, how I miss it. 

-Alana


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2005)

No kiddding?  Figures, i usually go to the borders down the street. It's easier to get into and out of then the mall with my work truck.



			
				alanajoli said:
			
		

> I actually just left the Cape for warmer climes! (Connecticut...)
> 
> However, I will say that there are a handful of gamers who work at the Barnes & Noble at the Cape Cod Mall. There are also a bunch of gamers who *shop* at the Barnes & Noble. It's a hot spot for gamer geek activity. Ah, how I miss it.
> 
> -Alana


----------



## rexartur (Jul 28, 2005)

*South Shore Gaming*

Hi all,
We play in Duxbury, which may be farther than you're looking to travel, but at least you'd be heading in the right direction to beat the traffic!
Check out our site and drop me a line if you wish.
Happy Summer!

Chris

http://home.adelphia.net/~czahnzinger/ 

email at czahnzinger@adelphia.net


----------

